# The product of boredom



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow can't believe how little Willow has grown. She's adorable


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

:love-eyes::love-eyes: Oh my, Willow you are such a beauty! :love-eyes:

Adore the one where she's got her chin resting on the base of the dining chair...so sweet!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous willow! The eye owl pics remind me of ruby now x
A great product of creativity!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous RED girl!!!

Stunning, at every stage xxx


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful girl. 

Thanks


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Gorgeous RED girl!!!
> 
> Stunning, at every stage xxx


No red rage here 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love Willow!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> No red rage here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Absolutely not!! Just gorgeous redness and Willow is definitely a true red! Look at that's luscious colour!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You've inspired me to do an owl face collage too!

I do agree... Jake has the ultimate owl face.. Love that boy. The next time I'm in NY, can I make a trip and visit? I would love to meet this guy! And you! Haha.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Willow is too adorable!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> You've inspired me to do an owl face collage too!
> 
> I do agree... Jake has the ultimate owl face.. Love that boy. The next time I'm in NY, can I make a trip and visit? I would love to meet this guy! And you! Haha.


I would Love you to!!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I would Love you to!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


It's a date!? How exciting! Unfortunately I won't be "with-dogs."

Such a shame we live so far away!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and I will drop Lola off with Marzi on the way!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> It's a date!? How exciting! Unfortunately I won't be "with-dogs."
> 
> Such a shame we live so far away!!


That's ok cause I'd probably try to steal Lola. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> That's ok cause I'd probably try to steal Lola.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


She would love you! I know she would!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah cuter than cute jake! He looks very similar to the lovely puppy I mentioned that I had met, and he cost a "premium" price because of the colourings tat were already changing and growing out.
Jake is cuter though! X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Willow :love-eyes: Fab pics Donna


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures Donna.
Have you made a Callander of your Jake & Willow. It would be lovely.
I make callenders for my family of all the lovely holidays and events that they have been too that year and give them as a christmas tree gift.
Sadly 2013 has been pig of a year so no callender this year.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Donna, how gorgeous are those pictures?! Willow is looking fab, and jake - oh baby jake, just so cute.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow willow is absolutely gorgeous, what a stunning girl x


----------

